# Trenbolone and mood swings



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone get quite severe mood swings on tren ace? Ive been a bit manic lately on the old tren, went 5 days without sleep last week lol

Spoke to my shrink and was honest with him. He ( unofficially of course) said if ur using steroids, use most of them with safety but if ur bipolar id be very careful of trenbolone.....

Anyone else find it causes rather large mood swings? Think im going to move over to test, mast, EQ etc although he did say hes seen bad anxiety on lads that have used EQ before.

Cheers guys


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

i cant wait for my tren to kick in :thumb:

are you running tren alone?


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

What's your cycle? From your post it sounds like your running tren on its own?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Nah tren ace 100mg eod and 500 mg sust each week  Love tren but my huffy side doesnt lol


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Im using very potent tren at the min and its blown me away, im a time bomb waiting to go off, sides are crazy.......me and Tren are finished.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Brutal1 said:


> Im using very potent tren at the min and its blown me away, im a time bomb waiting to go off, sides are crazy.......me and Tren are finished.


How much you on? tren a or e? What brand? Your making me want this potent stuff, lol!!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Brutal1 said:


> Im using very potent tren at the min and its blown me away, im a time bomb waiting to go off, sides are crazy.......me and Tren are finished.


what lab is that if you dont mind me asking :rolleye:


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Mines LipThai Tren - nice  (but horrible too lol)


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Tren makes me mean and moody... Alcohol makes it 100 times worse, if its messing with your head back off it a bit.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

didnt majorly change anything for me ( tren ace) but it did definitley make me bit more irritable


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

First couple of cycles using tren I was always on edge and could easily flip, but I guess I have learnt to control myself now days and find it much easier, At times I do have to

Remind myself that I am using tren!!


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Brutal1 said:


> Im using very potent tren at the min and its blown me away, im a time bomb waiting to go off, sides are crazy.......me and Tren are finished.


super tren by any chance?


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

TREN is great.. u dont take **** from nobody.. but i love it alongside test prop, i fcuk like a two stroke jack hammer and i feel gooood:blowme:.. results are good and so ittle water retention.. Tren was made so we can explode on that dickhead who bugged u so long and u quietly ignored in the gym... and shut them up... enjoy the RAGE bro... :cursing:


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Zclock said:


> If you have ADHD, and Schizofrenic traits is it better to stay away from tren or is it worth trying it?


Yeh if you like getting **** raped behind bars. I wouldn't, it may send you over the edge and make you commit mass murder. Nah jokes!!!!

I don't think it's a good idea, tren can make you a bit of a depressant from time too time. Well does me.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cant say the Lab fellas as it links you to a website, Its not supertren but just tren e, Its a new lab and the fella that makes it says the dose is bang on 200mg/ml, I say its higher or everything else is underdosed, Ive turned into a monster and need a new bed with the sweating ive done, I dont get a chance to calm myself down if i lose the rag as its a fraction of a second and the temper is gone.

Ive dropped my dose down to 100mg p/w and added 500mg of eq instead with some test e, im still getting insane sweats and moodswings.

I went as high as 900mg of tren e and 1.6g of test for a week, I just thought fcuk it lol, I was ill!! My body just wanted to sleep 24/7.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Funny you say that as i am using 100mg of tren e, I just refuse to go any higher, turns me into a mad man. I am getting sweats as well. It is 500/500 anabolicc/androgenic so it's a strong drug. Test alone is 100/100 (not to say this is relevant, lol!)

900mg of tren is a lot though, not suprised you feel as you do


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

All in your mind! using tren a 75mg EOD have been for 4/5 weeks now and its had zero effect of my moods and sleep, apart from waking up p!ssing with sweat and not being able to do cardio im finding it fine, i think most of you expect to turn into angry monsters and you want it to happen!


----------



## Beaker. (Feb 26, 2012)

Luckily sides on tren where not as bad as I thought they where going to be.

I got some night sweating occasionally and restless nights, good thing is that when i woke up in the morning, i was awake as hell lol, way easier to get up 

Sides (strangely for me) where spots on my upper back, lots of tiny tiny ones, which is odd because gear in general doesnt give me any spots what so ever.

I looked so good though, dry, lean, vascular, not to mention massive


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm running Tre E 500mg Test E 750mg 3rd jab last Thursday not had any rage so far or any other time i used the tri mix

must admit i don't take any BS off any one but thats it one night sweat so far


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

i get quite a few sides on tren - mood swings/irritability/night sweats - just gota last it out and go thru it i guess

its been covered in another thread wi raptor but i've defo got into trouble/been a d1ck more wi test/tren


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

i used both tren hexa and then ace few years agò.

the worst for mood swings was tren ace for me.

(i was cycling with test prop and win inj,)


----------



## Beaker. (Feb 26, 2012)

Kalliste said:


> i used both tren hexa and then ace few years agò.
> 
> the worst for mood swings was tren ace for me.
> 
> (i was cycling with test prop and win inj,)


shorter/faster esteres will always have more potential sides as your hormone level fluctuates obviously a lot more on a daily basis.

Advantage of shorter esters, is that your HPTA is shutdown for less time for obvious reasons.


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah mate,

it's right ;-)



Beaker. said:


> shorter/faster esteres will always have more potential sides as your hormone level fluctuates obviously a lot more on a daily basis.
> 
> Advantage of shorter esters, is that your HPTA is shutdown for less time for obvious reasons.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

I love tri tren think its a gift from the gods, but I feel too many people use way too much , I usually only need half a mil twice a week to feel the benefits ....


----------



## Beaker. (Feb 26, 2012)

thecoms said:


> I love tri tren think its a gift from the gods, but I feel too many people use way too much , I usually only need half a mil twice a week to feel the benefits ....


+1

Some people are silly, banging in 5g of test a week, your body can only absorb and saturate so much of a hormone before its rendered useless.


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ive just put in an order for Test P & Tren Ace.

When people are talking about sides, mood swings etc? Are we talking Patrick Bateman crying in the shower, laughing in the lift out loud, hack someone up on the way to work with a hacksaw or just up's & downs?


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Beaker. said:


> +1
> 
> Some people are silly, banging in 5g of test a week, your body can only absorb and saturate so much of a hormone before its rendered useless.


People are using far too much these days, I'd understand if people wanted to be a pro, but a lot just do it to look good in the gym. It can only be bad for the future. Some need to distinguish difference between USE and ABUSE. Not aimed at anyone in person by the way


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah tren makes me so depressed I'm suicidal when i come off so there's no way i could do it!


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

tom42021 said:


> Yeah tren makes me so depressed I'm suicidal when i come off so there's no way i could do it!


i had this, is there anyway around it?


----------



## Venetk (Jul 14, 2013)

Durhamlad...i got the same tren ace from Lipthai to use in my cycle...did you get any tren cough using it?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

not sure mate, the only down side to tren I can see at the min is I think my d1ck might get worn away from all the shagging. my mrs doesn't seem to mind though :lol:


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

Tren does give me mood swings, I've learnt that once you start getting that feeling of depression/anxiety etc just to listen to some upbeat music and watch some funny videos etc.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

see I didnt feel any mood changes while on tren. besides mire aggresion in the gym. it was when I came off the tren I had minor anxiety and mood swings for a short while.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ive since figured out that Im fine running tren as long as the tren is higher than the test. At the moment im on 700mg tren 200 test and im perfectly fine and growing nice


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Venetk said:


> Durhamlad...i got the same tren ace from Lipthai to use in my cycle...did you get any tren cough using it?


Never had tren cough with any as I jab very slowly


----------



## Matdylan (Jun 3, 2012)

Tren Ace killed my sex drive mrs asked my not to use it any more. It made me to aggressive outside of the gym as well mood swings mostly bad. I got the tren cough cold as well I do not like it myself.

Crazy dreams as well


----------



## Venetk (Jul 14, 2013)

durhamlad said:


> Never had tren cough with any as I jab very slowly


got it from a bulgarian friend of mine....he told that i wouldnt get any cough whatsoever...the wistrol he gave me was bunk though and now im afraid that he told me that because lipthai tren is fake too...


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Tren I love for the positive muscle building effects but the mental sides are now too much for me so regretfully have to drop it now. It does my nut too much. Methyl-Tren, however, is a different story... Switching to Test/Deca/Tbol/Methyl-Tren when I reboot this cycle.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Venetk said:


> got it from a bulgarian friend of mine....he told that i wouldnt get any cough whatsoever...the wistrol he gave me was bunk though and now im afraid that he told me that because lipthai tren is fake too...


lipthai isnt fake I dont use it anymore but it certainly wasnt fake


----------

